# Trip to lake garda



## doey (May 11, 2008)

hi all, we are travelling down to lake garda on the 29th of may using russels route. we are hoping to catch the 1420 train to caiais [if not before ]. we would like to make 3 night stops, LILLE france - LUXEMBOURG near the motorway- LUZERN switzerland. we are hoping to camp as close as possible to russels route on the the way down. i would appreciate any suggestions on campsites in these areas. regards doey. PS thanks russel for the route down, most appreciated.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

>> This <<  might be useful.

Click on the flags at the bottom to select most countries in Europe.

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We stop at Camping International Lido in Luzern. It's very convenient for the city centre and pleasant walks round the lake. It's not an expensive site either if you are only there for one or two nights as they do smaller pitches for lower prices.

http://www.camping-international.ch/web_final/camping_luzern_news_d.html

A little further into Switzerland is Camping Paradiso Lago at Melano, also lakeside but ACSI rates in low season so only 14 euros per night.

http://www.camping-paradiso.ch/

We''d recommend either of them.

G

Zeb...what a very useful link - thanks


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Camping Paradiso*

Hi

I have not stayed at Camping Paradiso, but looked at a site next door and found it too noisy as a result of the motorway and trains. Any thoughts Grizzly?

Russell


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Camping Paradiso*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have not stayed at Camping Paradiso, but looked at a site next door and found it too noisy as a result of the motorway and trains. Any thoughts Grizzly?
> 
> Russell


 I would never advertise it as peaceful Russell but actually it was not that bad. We were right down by the lake in the field to the left of the site as you go towards it - away from the bar in the site which we were told could be noisy -which it was not !

We enjoyed a ringside seat watching the variety of traffic going past and enjoyed the takeaway that we had from the restaurant.

See my blog....

G


----------

